# Biken ueber Pfingsten in Harburg?



## Friese (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,
bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Tag ueber Pfingsten mit ambitionierten Bikern. 
Am liebsten wäre mir Sonntag 08.06. oder Montag 09.06.2003. 
Treffpunkt HH Harburg Kärtner Hütte. Startzeit am liebsten zwischen 09:00 - 11:00Uhr. Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel. Dauer 2,5 -3,5 Stunden.
Wie könnt Ihr denn so?

Die Tour am letzten Mittwoch hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Nochmal danke für die EInführung in die Tiefen der Harburger Berge an die Guides.

Gruß
Heino


----------



## sunchild (6. Juni 2003)

das hört sich doch fein an 
ich würde den montag favourisieren, da ich sonntag in buchholz das rennen mitfahren wollte. hoffe das ich dann am nächsten tag noch mit euch mithalten kann.

ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (6. Juni 2003)

Ich würde ebenfalls den Montag favorisieren. Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit. Wie wärs so mit 10.00 Uhr ?

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie Du/ihr konditionell so drauf seid, nicht das ich euch nachher ein Klotz am Bein bin  Meine Kondi ist nämlich recht bescheiden...


----------



## Rabbit (6. Juni 2003)

Auch ich hätte nur am Montag Zeit. Allerdings muß ich am Vormittag erst mal schauen was mit mein Schaltwerk nicht stimmt.
Da hatte ich am vergangenem Mittwoch arge Probleme und da habe ich das *@#'!*-Ding einfach erst mal in den Keller verbannt.
Da der Rest des Pfingstwochenendes im Zeichen der Familie steht (Papas Wochenende  ) komme ich nicht früher dazu.

Also bitte nicht vor 11:00h, ansonsten werde ich vielleicht Buddy überreden können eine gemeinsame Tour mit mir zu fahren, der rast wenigstens nicht so 

Auch würde ich als Treffpunkt den kleinen Parkplatz oben an der A7 (Ehestorfer Weg) preferieren, dann könnte man Anfangs mal die Trails in der Haake "rocken" und nicht einfach nur wieder die langweilige Stadtscheide hochfahren!

Man sieht sich, irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## STEF1 (6. Juni 2003)

Ich wäre am Montag auch dabei, würde sogar gerne erst um 12:00 starten....STEFFI


----------



## Mira (6. Juni 2003)

ähm ja tja (räusper), würd ganz gern auch mitkommen...mach's aber diesmal echt vom Tempo abhängig, da ich jetzt seit fast 2 Wochen nicht mehr im Sattel gesessen hab(außer der Weg zum Bahnhof ), würd mich sonst auch irgendwann einfach verabschieden.


----------



## Beppo (6. Juni 2003)

Moin Moin,

lieber 12.15 uhr am Montag als 12.00 uhr. Geht das? 

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Friese (6. Juni 2003)

Oh Leute,
ich weiss ich bin neu hier, aber ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das wir uns schon gegen 10:00 Uhr treffen könnten. Habe ich schon Anspruch auf Forderungen?
Alles was nach 11:00Uhr stattfindet ist für mich nicht mehr so interessant. 
Also wer ist um 11:00Uhr am Pfingstmontag dabei?


----------



## sunchild (6. Juni 2003)

mir passt 11 uhr gut, da bin ich dabei. wir müssten uns dann aber noch mal auf einen treffpunkt einigen, da ja noch ein zweiter genannt wurde.

@mira
wolltest du sonntag nicht auch in buchholz an den start gehen?
von den wetterbediengungen kann es ja nur besser als in  norderstedt werden


----------



## Buddy (6. Juni 2003)

Kann man sich net erstmal um 11.00 Uhr treffen und dann den Rest gegen 12.15 Uhr irgendwo "abholen" ? Sollte natürlich aufm Weg liegen


----------



## gage_ (6. Juni 2003)

Einer Gruppe, die Montag um 11:00 oder 12:00 an einem mit oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln gut erreichbaren Punkt startet, wuerde ich mich auch anschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Friese _
> *Oh Leute,
> ich weiss ich bin neu hier, aber ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das wir uns schon gegen 10:00 Uhr treffen könnten. Habe ich schon Anspruch auf Forderungen?*


Anspruch auf Forderungen? *NEIN!!!!*  
Aber wenn Du so eine Frage in den Raum wirfst muß Du natürlich mit all den Allüren der Leutchen rechnen! 

Wie gesagt, bei mir wird's wohl vor 12:00h nix und da ich nicht weiß, ob's überhaupt was wird kann ich dieses mal wohl schlecht einen Aufruf in's LMB stellen!

@Friese: Stell dein "Angebot" einfach ins LMB und fertig, ich glaube nicht daß Du, auch wenn's schon um 10:00h losgeht, alleine fahren wirst.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Sanz (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Friese,

wir wären am Montag bei einer lockeren Runde auch dabei. Wir, das heißt meine bessere Hälfte und ich.
Uhrzeit spielt bei uns keine Rolle, sollte jedoch nicht vor 11.00 Uhr sein. 
Trag doch eine Tour im "Last Minute Biking" ein.
So wie ich das sehe, werden wir wieder ne große Horde.

Gruß 

 

Andre und natürlich Silvia


----------



## Mira (7. Juni 2003)

Uhrzeit ist mir relativ egal (ok 10 is definitv zu früh ), man kann sich ja auch irgendwo einklinken.
sunchild, vergisss es. Ich hab die Examensprüfungen doch etwas unterschätzt, sodaß ich weder zum biken gekommen bin, noch gut schlafen kann (träum die halbe Nacht von dem Zeugs was ich tagsüber lern  )


----------



## Friese (7. Juni 2003)

OK,
werde den Rat von Rabbit und Sanz befolgen. Werde im LMB nun den Termin (Pfingstmontag 11:00) und Treffpunkt (Kärtner Hütte) eintragen. 
Wünsche allen schöne Pfingsten!


----------



## Th.S16 (7. Juni 2003)

Moin !
Würde gerne am Montag in den Harburger Bergen biken.
Kann ich mich mit einklinken ? Bleibt es nun bei 11 Uhr ?
Komme nämlich von etwas weiter weg....


----------



## sunchild (7. Juni 2003)

dann scheint ja 11 uhr jetzt fest zustehen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
ich werde um 10:18 uhr die bahn vom hb richtung neugraben nehmen, für die leute die sich vielleicht mir anschließen wollen. am besten noch ein ppar die die kärntner hütte kennen. wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, einfach neuwiedenthal aussteigen und dann an der cuxhavener str.55.
wenn ich da falsch liege, bitte ich um berichtigung.

vielleicht sieht man den ein oder anderen ja morgen in buchholz,

christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunchild _
> *dann scheint ja 11 uhr jetzt fest zustehen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> ich werde um 10:18 uhr die bahn vom hb richtung neugraben nehmen, für die leute die sich vielleicht mir anschließen wollen. am besten noch ein ppar die die kärntner hütte kennen. wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, einfach neuwiedenthal aussteigen und dann an der cuxhavener str.55.
> wenn ich da falsch liege, bitte ich um berichtigung.
> ...



Ich komme auch mit der Bahn.  Dann treffen wir uns unten am Gleis, ok ? Den Weg zur Kärntner Hütte kenne ich...

Rick


----------



## Friese (9. Juni 2003)

OK,
es geht definitiv um 11:00Uhr bei der Kärtner Hütte los.
Bis gleich!


----------



## gage_ (9. Juni 2003)

Bin aufgrund von Knieproblemen zu Hause geblieben ...


----------



## Bischi (9. Juni 2003)

boah ich bin so fertig     War ´ne geile Tour Gene...!  Trotz meiner mehrmaligen Desertierungsversuche 

So...   kriegst ja noch Deinen Schnellspanner wieder...

zur Rematerialisierung benutze bitte die Druck-Funktion Deines Browsers


----------



## Rabbit (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *zur Rematerialisierung benutze bitte die Druck-Funktion Deines Browsers   *



Jo, war wirklich mal wieder eine nette Abwechslung 
Ich denke der Sunder sollte zukünftig häufiger mal ein Ziel sein, der gibt sicher noch mehr her!

Man sieht sich,
Harry


----------



## Martinbaby (9. Juni 2003)

Tja, Bischi, nun weißt Du an was für Ersatzteile man auf so ner Tour alles denken muß...

Schön, daß es dann aber auch noch mit Dir geklappt hat.

Hat mir heute übrigens super Spaß genacht mit Euch allen und freue mich schon auf die nächsten Trails.

Bis denne Martin!


----------



## Buddy (10. Juni 2003)

Kann mich nur anschließen, war wirklich mal wieder ne super Tour (von meinem kleinen Sturz mal abgesehen...). Nochmal danke an den Motivationsmeister Badehose für die tolle "Führung" und das er extra für uns etwas weniger Gas gegeben hat 

Gruß, Rick


----------



## sunchild (10. Juni 2003)

hallo leute
das hat am sonntag richtig spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren. da ist ja echt ein schöner haufen an leuten zusammengekommen. ich hoffe das ich bald mal wieder an einer runde durch die harburger berge mit euch teilnehmen kann, mittwoch wird es mei mit leider nichts


----------

